# Ttf pheasant hunting



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Long range shot at a pheasant neck shot but was a glancing shot so unlucky for me he got away but luckily unharmed :/ play video in hd or higher quality to see it better  thanks folks 






Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tough luck on that one ... too far for me to risk a shot ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting. I was watching some of your videos on YouTube and they are awesome. Keep them coming please. They are fun to watch.

Njones


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that's what call impressive.


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> Now that's what call impressive.


Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------

